# How do you train a dog to use a tug-a-jug



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a tug-a-jug that Brutus used to use. I would feed him his meals from it and it would keep him busy for hours. Zero doesn't seem to grasp the concept. I had hoped he would've learned from watching Brutus, but no luck. So I did what I did when I taught Brutus how to use it. I pulled the rope plug out of the tug-a-jug and lined the rim with peanut butter. With Brutus, he would mouth the thing to try to get to the peanut butter which led to him turning it over and making food come out. It took only two days for him to get the concept. With Zero, he's just not getting it. He licks the peanut butter off the rim and doesn't bother with the peanut butter deeper in the jug. I smeared peanut butter on the base figuring he would take the jug in his mouth to get the peanut butter which would cause food to come out. No luck. Any ideas?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I didn't have to even show Nubs, he just went "FOOOOOODDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!" and just went to town. Took him about 3 mins to get "Hey if I pull this and lick here, FOOD COMES OUT! OMGOMGOMG FOOOOODDDDD!" and that was that. And yes, I honestly think that is how it goes in his head. He is soooooooo food motivated it's not even funny. I think he's claw through a brick wall if he knew there was food on the other side.

Good luck. Some dogs never take to the jug. You might want to try something like this instead: http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Bob-...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1266686487&sr=8-3 or http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Busy-...9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1266686487&sr=8-9 or http://www.amazon.com/Our-Pets-Bust...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1266686525&sr=8-27


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

Is the tug a jug able to withstand strong chewing? My dog will destroy everything within minutes except for extreme kongs, nylabones, and similar strength toys. I know the tug a jug isn't designed to be a chew toy, but there appears to be a small knot at the end of the rope which he could potentially destroy.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> I didn't have to even show Nubs, he just went "FOOOOOODDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!" and just went to town. Took him about 3 mins to get "Hey if I pull this and lick here, FOOD COMES OUT! OMGOMGOMG FOOOOODDDDD!" and that was that. And yes, I honestly think that is how it goes in his head. He is soooooooo food motivated it's not even funny. I think he's claw through a brick wall if he knew there was food on the other side.
> 
> Good luck. Some dogs never take to the jug. You might want to try something like this instead: http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Bob-...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1266686487&sr=8-3 or http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Busy-...9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1266686487&sr=8-9 or http://www.amazon.com/Our-Pets-Bust...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1266686525&sr=8-27


I'll look at those, but I really wasn't looking for another food dispensing toy. I just had this one around with Brutus and it seemed silly to just have it around.



qingcong said:


> Is the tug a jug able to withstand strong chewing? My dog will destroy everything within minutes except for extreme kongs, nylabones, and similar strength toys. I know the tug a jug isn't designed to be a chew toy, but there appears to be a small knot at the end of the rope which he could potentially destroy.


Brutus was a hard core chewer and was never able to destroy it. The one I have uses a plastic rope and I've heard that some dogs can chew right through the plastic. I've seen other models that come with an actual rope that I'm told is chew proof.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck...my method was pretty much:
(1) Fill with food
(2) Hand to dog


----------

